# Suchmaschine: <p> ver. <div>



## online (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab eine kleine Frage:
Was ist Suchmaschinenfreundlicher, 

<p> Tags mit Text drin, oder

<div> Tags mit Text drin?

MFG

Online


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Februar 2005)

Das macht für die Suchmaschinen keinen Unterschied, die interessieren sich nicht für die Tags, die du auf deiner Seite hast, sondern lediglich für deren Inhalte.

Allerdings solltest du rein von der Semantik her unterscheiden zwischen <p> (Textabschnitt) und <div> (Teilbereich auf deiner Seite).


----------



## son gohan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch nochgerne eine Frage zu Suchmaschien die hier rein past.

Es gibt ja das <select> Tag mit dem man aus einer Liste Link wählen kann. Ich wollt mal wissen, ob Suchmaschienen die Links in dem select Tag auch lesen und beachten?

gruß
feh


----------



## hpvw (5. Februar 2005)

"Links" in einem select gibt es nicht. Das einige selects wie Links agieren, liegt (meistens) an einem JavaScript, welches die url ändert. JavaScripts werden normalerweise nicht von Bots ausgelesen oder auf Links überprüft.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Februar 2005)

> Das einige selects wie Links agieren, liegt (meistens) an einem JavaScript


 Kann man das auch ohne JavaScript machen?


----------



## hpvw (5. Februar 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man das auch ohne JavaScript machen?


Du kannst ein Formular, wie es gedacht ist, an ein serverseitiges Skript schicken.
Dieses kann die Auswahl im Select auslesen und die entsprechende Seite einbinden oder zu dieser weiterleiten.
Der Effekt, den die meisten JavaScripts dieser Art haben, dass Du sofort bei Auswahl weitergeleitet wirst, kannst Du jedoch nur mit JavaScript realisieren.
Die meisten solcher Menüs, die ich kenne arbeiten nur mit JavaScript. Eine Kombination aus beidem (auswerten mit z.B. PHP und zusätzlich zum Submitbutton sofortiges abschicken per JavaScript) ist möglich und hilft, dass auch User ohne JavaScript dieses Menü benutzen können. Suchmaschinen werden dem aber wohl auch nicht folgen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## son gohan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo, mir fällt grad nicht der Name ein, aber da gibt es doch menüs mit normalen Link die sich wie ein select Tag öffnen?

Das wäre doch die richtige Löung für mich, wenn mir der Name wieder einfällt? Da sind dann ganz normale Links drine die auch von der Suchmaschiene gelesen werden müsten?


----------



## son gohan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Silent Warrior, ich hab so ein Menü Ohne mit ein zwei Zeilen Javascript, wenn überhaupt welches drin ist, ich kenn mich net so gut aus mit Javascript, aber ist net schlecht:



```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>mono_check</TITLE>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.combobox {
background-color: #FFFFFF;
color: #808080;
font-size: 10pt;
font-family: arial;
font-weight: bold;
}
-->
</style></HEAD>
<BODY>
 
<form>
<table border="0" width="80" cellspacing="0">
<tr><td width="100%" bgcolor="#000000">
 
<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr><td width="100%" background="boxtopA.png"><img border="0" src="11dot.gif" width="19" height="19"></td></tr>
</table>
 
 
<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="3">
<tr><td width="2%" background="boxbackA.png">
<img border="0" src="11dot.gif" width="18" height="18">
</td><td width="98%" background="boxbackB.png">
<select class="combobox" name="SiteMap" onchange="if(options[selectedIndex].value){location = options[selectedIndex].value}" size="1">
<option selected>Select Page </option>
<option value=http://>hhhh</option><option value="hh">hh</option><option value=http://>hhhhhh</option>
</select>
</td></tr>
</table>
 
 
</td></tr>
</table>
</form>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## hpvw (5. Februar 2005)

Es gibt dynamische Menüs. Diese Klappen in der Regel auch mit einem JavaScript auf.
Je nachdem, wie sie realisiert sind, stehen "anständige" Links im Quellcode.
Jeglicher Code, der erst durch JavaScript erzeugt wird ist von den Suchmaschinen nicht zu entziffern.

Machst Du jedoch verschachtelte Listen oder auf andere Weise normale Links zum Beispiel mit div's, deren Unterpunkte Du mit CSS ausblendest, sehen die Suchmaschinen den Code und finden auch die Links. Das JavaScript ist dann meist nötig, um das Klappmenü (-> Suchwort!) einzublenden und wieder auszublenden. Die beste Variante ist hierbei, das Menü erst eingeblendet zu lasssen (CSS) und dann per JavaScript als erstes auszublenden und beim hover oder klicken mit JavaScript wieder einzublenden (für User ohne JavaScript). In Mozillabasierenden Browsern funktioniert das Einblenden auch mit der Pseudoklasse :hover mit CSS ohne JavaScript.



			
				feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> if(options[selectedIndex].value){location = options[selectedIndex].value}


Das sieht mir sehr nach JavaScript (oder wenigstens DHTML) aus? Die werden bezüglich abschalten durch den User glaube ich von den meisten Browsern gleich behandelt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## son gohan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo, also gibt es keine Möglichkeit so was ohne javascript zu machen? Ich mein aber das ich schon mal sowas wie Dropmenüs gesehen habe, die ohne javascript funktionieren.


Meinst du nicht auch. Wäre nicht schlecht, leider komme ich nicht mehr drauf wo ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Februar 2005)

Ja doch natürlich geht das, siehe hier:

http://www.alistapart.com/d/horizdropdowns/horizontal.htm


----------



## son gohan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo, aber das ist doch mit Javascript im head?


----------



## hpvw (5. Februar 2005)

Ja, weil für den IE immer JavaScript nötig ist, wenn Du beim überfahren mit der Maus (hover) etwas an der Seite ändern willst, denn die CSS-Pseudoklasse hover funktioniert beim IE nur mit Links.
Im Firefox funktioniert der Link von SilentWarrior ohne JavaScript, da dieser hover auch bei anderen Elementen (hier: li) interpretiert.


----------

